# This is my first flame eater !



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2017)

This is my flame eater, but the harder it is to run ( sometime run about 30 second)  maybe bore of cylinder is small (14mm)  It not enough power to run or valve is not good with fire.


----------



## Jasonb (May 25, 2017)

Are your flywheels Aluminium? if so they could be a bit light.


----------



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2017)

Jasonb said:


> Are your flywheels Aluminium? if so they could be a bit light.


yes .. flywheel made of aluminium, maybe..


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 25, 2017)

minh-thanh said:


> This is my flame eater, but the harder it is to run ( sometime run about 30 second)  maybe bore of cylinder is small (14mm)  It not enough power to run or valve is not good with fire.




Hi Minh Thanh..

Read here (click at --->  "click here for English")  

http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_ervaringen_tips_happers/ervaringenhappers_frameset.htm


----------



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2017)

Mechanicboy said:


> Hi Minh Thanh..
> 
> Read here (click at --->  "click here for English")
> 
> http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_ervaringen_tips_happers/ervaringenhappers_frameset.htm



Thanks Mechanicboy !!
There are many things .. and I have to learn and improve my skills.


----------



## Cogsy (May 26, 2017)

I was looking at the flywheels and thinking they may have been a little light as well. You could always make a rim from steel or bronze/brass and either press or shrink it onto the them for a bit extra weight. If it's running for 30 seconds at a time it can't be too far out from continuous running.


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 26, 2017)

Cogsy said:


> IIf it's running for 30 seconds at a time it can't be too far out from continuous running.



Or cylinder is not cold enough to create vakuum. If the cylinder is allready hot after 30 seconds,  It will not run.


----------



## minh-thanh (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for all informations  !!
I had changed everythings :
Increased flywheel weight
Reduce piston weight (brass -> aluminum)
Change valve made of  sus 304 (first one made of  brass) ...
Replace the part for adjust time of valve opening and closing..
But it is not much improvement. I think only enough  vacuum, enough power to run.
 I will to make new with the bore of the cylinder bigger


----------



## ninefinger (May 26, 2017)

What fuel are you using for the flame?  I found that you need to use a good fuel, i.e. Methylated spirits (ethyl alcohol).  I had tried rubbing alcohol (90% isopropyl alcohol) and had disappointing results until I switched to a better burning fuel.  You may try with a butane lighter to see if that helps with its running. (I now actually see this listed on Jan's page - item 5).
Mike


----------



## minh-thanh (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Ninefinger !! I had used with butane lighter .


----------



## Jasonb (May 27, 2017)

Maybe try a bigger lighter

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13wymzV0po[/ame]

I made a small gas burner for my engine so I could run from propane, just a few 0.7mm holes in some 1/8" brass tube






Seems to work OK on this test run, just needs some paint now. Noise is the exhaust valve opening

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv7xys8xpzs[/ame]


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 27, 2017)

Minh Thanh

You need a big bore and longer stroke to example 25 mm bore and 40 mm stroke to get more power. With big area of piston = more power. With long stroke = enough to suck more hot air into the cylinder before the valve is closed. Then the hot air is cooled down fast as possible with large cooling fins around the cylinder.


----------



## minh-thanh (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Mechanicboy !! I must be make same like that !! :thumbup:
And Thanks for all everyone help me !! 
I try to do better next time .


----------



## ninefinger (May 28, 2017)

Mechanicboy said:


> Or cylinder is not cold enough to create vakuum. If the cylinder is allready hot after 30 seconds,  It will not run.



This is not true.  My flame eater needs to warm up before it will run continuously.  True that vacuum is created by cooling the ingested hot gasses, but if its too cold the gasses cool before the valve closes, reducing the vacuum developed and hence power.


----------

